# Huge heart needed



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

BLUE Blind X bred 18 mths, med/large size, Romanian rescue in UK now. Lost eyes in traffic accident. Can be jealous, neurotic about other dogs, may cope with very kindly dog/bitch. CANNOT cope with being forced, MUST be handled gently . ADULT ONLY HOME. Must have safe garden. No ponds, very few steps, etc. Quite happy to potter in garden, NO CATS.

BLUE's photo's can be seen on oldies.org.uk site. in the Special Needs section. Now, healthy and recovered AND also, pre op. WARNING. TRULY GRAPHIC


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

This dog could calm and improve greatly with a stable loving home.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

OMG, that is a horrible pic 

That poor dog, it does make question though if it really is in his best interests to be operated on, shipped over here & now kept in kennels.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww bless him, i really hope he finds the loving home he deserves soon poor lad.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

He would blossom in a quiet, gentle home.


----------



## Sezzastar (Oct 2, 2012)

The pictures made me cry 
Bless him, hope he gets a lovely home.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

Bumpng this


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

Bumping this


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw hasnt he found his forever home yet


----------



## thorex (Sep 19, 2012)

Fingers crossed for this little darling, I really hope he finds a home sooner rather than later.
I hope the bloody b....rd who did this to him burns in hell:mad5::mad5:

** the more I know people :mad2::mad2: the more I love my dogs **.
someone told me once DOG = GOD and I have no doubts about it


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> OMG, that is a horrible pic
> 
> That poor dog, it does make question though if it really is in his best interests to be operated on, shipped over here & now kept in kennels.


I think he was initially rehomed over here but the family split up and so he ended in kennels.  I could have read that wrong though.

Poor little guy deserves a second (third) chance!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

Cleo38 he is now simply blind and suitable only for a child free home, in case they are rough or noisy. There are thousands of blind dogs living very happily in houses across Britain. My PJR was blind for the last 18mths of her life and very happy and argumentative about me limiting her adventures. 

He is only in kennels because those who would open their arms to him are usually overflowing with animals, and he needs a peaceful calming life. 

You really shouldn't limit dogs happiness to your limited imagination. Blind dogs can live very serene, even boisterous lives. I was reading more of your comments doubting the ability of a disabled dog to be happy, or to ever find a home, only recently, and happily, her life wasn't in your control, as she is now a loved family member and has always been happy, after the initial injury and recovery.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

househens said:


> Cleo38 he is now simply blind and suitable only for a child free home, in case they are rough or noisy. There are thousands of blind dogs living very happily in houses across Britain. My PJR was blind for the last 18mths of her life and very happy and argumentative about me limiting her adventures.
> 
> He is only in kennels because those who would open their arms to him are usually overflowing with animals, and he needs a peaceful calming life.
> 
> You really shouldn't limit dogs happiness to your limited imagination. Blind dogs can live very serene, even boisterous lives. I was reading more of your comments doubting the ability of a disabled dog to be happy, or to ever find a home, only recently, and happily, her life wasn't in your control, as she is now a loved family member and has always been happy, after the initial injury and recovery.


I would disagree that it is my 'limited imagination' the dog has a severe disability & also suffers behavioural problems. I find it difficult to understand why so many dogs are kept alive no matter what. I find it hard to understand how these vunerable dogs are kept in kennels, put through yet more stress time & again when homes don't work out for them.

The other dog (i think you are referring to), still haunts me as I found the video very upsetting & cannot understand how that poor dog can be seen as being 'happy' or having much fulfillment in her life. How anyone could have watched that clip & not found it deeply worrying is beyond me. Not only did she already have to endure such daily problems but had the additional stress of being in kennels - that is no life for any dog even with my lkmited imagination


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

The dogs face/body language is showing it is happy. Dogs don't spend their lives comparing their lives with others. She wasn't in pain, she can lay on sofas, on laps, as contentedly as any other dog, all she needs is help to settle. So where does this Quality of Life according to Clea end? Disabled children/adults? You are skating close to 1930s/40s in German political circles. 

Animals are happier than humans, with disabilities. If not in pain, they never angst over their limitations, but what they can do, as opposed to what they can't. Perhaps you should do some volunteering around disabled people and animals. The body language of Topka was of a happy dog, with physical limitations. 

I truly believe you are projecting your own distaste and/or discomfort, about disabilities. Did you (probably not), watch the Disabled Olympics? The inspiration and joy and competitiveness of all those competitors, no matter how limited their physical lives. THEY are the most like animals attitudes to disability. Pushing boundaries, taking disabilities and living NO LIMITS. No sad questioning, after initial shock, but Challenging limits. 

YOU are seeing what you believe you think you should be seeing, how you feel YOU would feel, not the reality of the dog. Nobody who is familier with dogs would class that dogs expression as unhappy or in pain, or overwhelmed.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

househens said:


> The dogs face/body language is showing it is happy. Dogs don't spend their lives comparing their lives with others. She wasn't in pain, she can lay on sofas, on laps, as contentedly as any other dog, all she needs is help to settle. So where does this Quality of Life according to Clea end? Disabled children/adults? You are skating close to 1930s/40s in German political circles.
> 
> Animals are happier than humans, with disabilities. If not in pain, they never angst over their limitations, but what they can do, as opposed to what they can't. Perhaps you should do some volunteering around disabled people and animals. The body language of Topka was of a happy dog, with physical limitations.
> 
> ...


Lol, seriously you really need to re-read your post! If it wasn't so laughable then I may have taken offense. I suggest you read several other threads where people hace had pets pts for varying reasons, myself included, are we all monsters for considering certain conditions to severe for them to enjoy life?!

Your comparison to German politics is pathetic - get a grip!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

The dog is happy. You are the unhappy one. 

If your dog was in discomfort, in pain, unable to cope with your household, that is another case altogether. Even if it was adjusting, it was never going to get a chance at your home, so you really have no experience of disabled dogs, to judge. Given your instant judgement, of a picture/very short video, it was going to get 10 mins to plead it's case on the way to PTS?

My point of animal/human judgement is very relevant. Topka is the equivalent of a paraplegic human. No more or less. There are QUADraplegic humans. By your standards, Stephen Hawking, unless protected by others, in his humanity, would be a write off. You appear to react to disability as an unspeakable, unbearable existence. That is in YOUR psyche and has, thankfully, nothing to do with the dogs or any human's reality, if not in pain and able to live in a loving environment - unless literally imprisoned in an immobile body and unable to communicate. As to this particular dog, make your statement clear, here. 

Are ALL blind dogs to be PTS, no exceptions, in your charmng world? Tell everyone your beliefs. Is this your starting point? 

Now this dog. 

He was blinded as an adult dog, in a country infamous for animal cruelty. He doesn't cope well with loud noises, being jostled, suddenly grabbed, and so is not suitable for children. That could be said for a good 1/3 of the SIGHTED dogs here. 

HE panics if someone tries to force him to do things. Name one blind human, in a foreign country, where they don't understand the language, and tell me if thay would react to suddenly being grabbed and forced somewhere or into something, with nothing spoken OR with raised voices they don't understand? AND I'M the one to get a grip? 

I don't believe you are in rescue, are you? Someone said somewhere you breed. So we aren't talking about someone who really needs to be in this section, except to make meanspirited, emphatic judgemental remarks, with absolutely NO personal experience with the dog in real life. 

You really aren't painting a pleasant or even knowledgeable picture of yourself, but go ahead, indulge yourself, Cleo38 is now an adjective used amongst the people I chat to... Nothing further needs to be said.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thankfully, there are people who would make small sacrifices and adjustments for a blind or disabled animal. Ive taken on such animals myself, who have and are living wonderful happy lives. 

My little old cat Jake was 10 years old when I rescued him, suffering pneumonia and is almost blind. Years on, he is a happy little soul, loves his food and cuddles and pottering in the garden under my careful watch. Most would have written him off! That would have been a travesty!


----------



## thorex (Sep 19, 2012)

Everyone got the right to give their opinion but for those of you who said no to give this little darling a chance....I have a question.
Would you like if people give up on you when you need them the most?

I love helping as many dogs as possible and I've seen and lived horrendous cases of abuse, puppy farms, abuse by their owners, abandoned.....

When they first arrived to my house many of them are petrified of us, some of them involuntarily urinate and defecate themselves for days.
Some of them take longer than others to trust us and I can't even tell you how many times I cried, it is very upsetting to see animals like that, so scared, some of them emaciated... but I don't give up on them and I never will.

In regards to the comments about the dogs been in kennels...I do agree, kennels are not the perfect place for them but we could avoid that if more people were willing to foster.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

househens said:


> The dog is happy. You are the unhappy one.
> 
> If your dog was in discomfort, in pain, unable to cope with your household, that is another case altogether. Even if it was adjusting, it was never going to get a chance at your home, so you really have no experience of disabled dogs, to judge. Given your instant judgement, of a picture/very short video, it was going to get 10 mins to plead it's case on the way to PTS?
> 
> ...


Actually I did used to do voluntary for a rescue & have never been involved in breeding so your 'facts' are completely incorrect, both my dogs are from rescue centres fyi. I have as much 'right' to be in this section as everyone else, as I am always looking for another rescue dog that may fit in with our family I always browse this section.

We obviously have different views on how much dogs should suffer, personally I hate seeing this & do not believe dogs are fighting some sort of noble battle as you obviously do. I would also not compare disabled animals to people with disabilites but you obviously feel this is acceptable. It's not about giving up on animals at all but recognising when maybe they do not need to have any more stress, especially those that don't even have a proper home in which to receive care & attention.

As for my name now being used between people you chat to ... I'm quite flattered that I have obviously made such an impression


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

For those with limited experience, and clear psychological discomfort with animals that are disabled, I give you this happy dog

'It's like she has radar': The incredible blind dog with NO EYES who loves to play fetch | Mail Online

I was told that you bred, and I felt it might explain your attitude. I suppose those with rigid self and others limiting mindsets, and clearly a great discomfort around disabled animals, which must transfer to humans, you cannot see or WANT to see that there can be great joy in the lives of disabled animals and humans.

Rather childish and a little odd, to profess you are pleased to be thought so physically judgemental and aggressively uncomfortable about the less than physically perfect, but goes with the psych profile. Lets hope you aren't in a bad car crash. It would probably implode your mind with self loathing.. Thankfully, no one has to take your remarks seriously. I notice you ignored the points I made about the logical reasons the dog reacts to trying to be forced, etc, and why it isn't suitable around children, like 50& of the SIGHTED and PHYSICALLY perfect dogs, here. I'm sure as his psychological comfort and trust increases over time., he will be far more chilled out.

Most people not willing to change little things, live with the disability in mind, simply don't read further, in these cases. It says a lot about your state of mind, that you felt you had to aggressively force your opinion on everyone, that you wanted the dog killed. I would feel troubled if I had that psyche. But you run along and find your physically perfect dog, and we'll all hope it never has to contend with your value judgements, and never feels the narrowed eyes of evaluation locked on it.


----------

